# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Multiple Sclerose

## Lindaatje

Hallo allemaal,
ik ben Linda en ik heb ongeveer al 12 jaar MS. Eigelijk mag ik nog niet klagen hoor, want in principe is het me nog niet aan te zien. Maar me lichaam is wel moe, me koppie is ook wel moe. Ik ben een type die door wilt gaan, ik wil in de maatschappij blijven staan. Ik wil niet in een hoekje of vakje gezet worden van ja jij hebt ms jij kan niet veel meer dus opzij..Ik wil het gevoel blijven behouden dat ik nodig ben in deze maatschappij. Dat de mensen om me heen die van me houden mij dat gevoel geven. Het klinkt misschien egocentrisch maar pff het gaat steeds meer op me drukken. Ik krijg het gevoel dat ik eenzaam word over me heen. En dat is nu net waar ik het bangste voor ben.

Er zijn echt wel mensen om me heen en om me heen geweest die het allerbeste met me voor hadden. In het hele leven ontmoet je mensen en je neemt afscheid van mensen. En met sommige die verdwijnen uit je leven kan je dat heel pijnlijk zijn. Ook die ervaring heb ik.

Ik probeer vrolijk te zijn, ik probeer me steentje mee de draaien, en tot nu toe lukt me dat ook wel. Maar ik word zo moedeloos steeds van die angst... heeft er iemand een tip om nu daar is mee om te gaan???

Dank je wel alvast!

----------


## corry

Hallo Lindaatje,
Wat ontzettend dapper van je, de manier waarop je met je ziekte omgaat.
Ik kan je helaas geen tips geven hoe om te gaan met jou angsten.
Zijn er geen praatgroepen of patienten verenigingen voor mens met ms?
Misschien dat je daar ervaringen uit kunt wisselen en je eigen verhaal kwijt kunt. Heel veel sterkte, lieve groet , Corry

P.S. Mag ik vragen hoe jou klachten begonnen zijn en wanneer de diagnose ms gesteld werd. En vooral hoe was dat voor jou!

----------


## Agnes574

Mijn moeder heeft al ver 20 jaar (denk ik) een lichte vorm van MS...
Ook zij wil gewoon doorgaan met leven zoals altijd...maar toch is dat niet zo vanzelfsprekend!
Regelmatig moet ze toch rustpauzes inlassen...jij ook Lindaatje?

Ik herken echter wel héél veel in je verhaal...ik zit echter niet met MS,maar met CVS (chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom)...al 10 jaar intussen...en ik wil ook zo héééél graag actief in de maatschappij staan ipv moe en ziek te zijn.....

Grtjs/Sterkte Agnes

----------


## Lindaatje

Hallo Corry en Agnes,

Bedankt voor jullie reakties, heel lief van jullie.
En ja ik kan nog redelijk meedraaien in alles, maar ik moet altijd op tijd me bed in. Voldoende rust nemen, doe ik dat niet dan merk ik dat ik steeds meer moe word en ik last krijg van mijn bestaande littekens. Nou ja en dat wil ik vermijden natuurlijk. Verder is het het besef dat je steeds minder kan, en ondanks dat ik best positief ben ingesteld is het gewoon moeilijk. 

MIsschien is het meer dat ik het gewoon is even van me af wil praten, typen zeg maar. Dat lucht wel al op hoor.....
En ja er zijn patientenverenigingen zoals Corry reeds zei, maar dat is heel vaak op de dag, en dan werk ik. ( ben blij dat ik nog werk) 

Maar bedankt tot zover, en je regel waarmee je afsluit Agnes,..De mooiste dingen in het leven kun je niet zien of aanraken...die moet je in je hart kunnen voelen ......................ja dat is zeker zo ! toppie

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Lindaatje...
Ik herken zoveel van hetgeen je schrijft...

Idd helpt het om het van je af te kunnen schrijven...en er reacties op te krijgen...mij helpt dat ook wel...maar het feit blijft dat je 'minder' kunt als de meeste mensen en dan kun je nog zo positief ingesteld zijn...dat weegt énorm zwaar op je...
Ik kan al 10 jaar niet meer werken (100% arbeidsongeschikt) en dat weegt énorm op me...het beinvloed je leven compleet, zowel sociaal als mentaal!
Ben je actief op de sites voor MS...want daar bestaan ook patientenverenigingen on-line voor?!

Als ik iets onderneem op een dag (huishoudelijk of anders) moet ik ervoor zorgen dat ik de dag erna kan rusten...en dat is zo deprimerend...
Maar ik lees dat jij ook goed rekening moet houden met wat je doet en laat en dat je voldoende rust moet inlassen...vervelend hé?!

Sterkte meid!!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Lindaatje

Heyy Agnes

Phoe ik heb veel respect voor je meis. Ik vraag me vaak af hoe ik het moet doen om te kunnen verwerken dat je niet meer in het arbeidsproces meedraait.
en dat mensen om je heen die je normaal vaak ziet dan bijna niet meer ziet, of nog erger nooit meer ziet.
En moet ook zeggen je krijgt er ook wel mensen bij hoor.... bedoel als je mensen kan spreken die weten hoe het is dat is toch ook weer heel wat..toch?

Ik spreek je weer meis en jij ook sterkte.. ik vind je nu al een sterke vrouw

----------


## Agnes574

Inderdaad....kunnen praten met lotgenoten en mensen die naar je willen luisteren (want dat is in deze maatschappij écht zo vanzelfsprekend niet meer tegenwoordig;iedereen heeft het druk en is haastig met vanalles en nog wat..en ze hebben zeker geen zin dan om naar jou te luisteren!!) doet énorm goed!!!
Zo kun je je ei tenminste ook eens kwijt hé?!
Ik weet dat dat ook niet veel oplost op lichamelijk vlak maar des te meer op mentaal vlak!
En hiermee bedoel ik dan niet klagen over vanalles en nog wat,maar gewoon kunnen uitleggen wat je scheelt,waar je mee zit en wat je dwars zit...dat kan zoooooooooo'n deugd doen!!
Gelukkig heb ik een paar héél goede vrienden die me niet zien als een 'aansteller' of 'klager' én een énorm begripvolle en lieve vriend...vooral mijn vriend ben ik oneindig dankbaar voor alle liefde,begrip,geborgenheid en warmte die hij me geeft...dat is met géén enkel woord uit te drukken die dankbaarheid!!
Hopelijk heb jij die ook Lindaatje....en weet dat je hier ook altijd terecht kunt hé?!
Want ja...we moeten nu eenmaal verder hé..en daarbij kunnen we alemaal alle hulp gebruiken!!
En voor mij is deze site en het internet dan ook een groot stuk van mijn week een welkome en aangename bezigheid/ontspaning!
Wat doe je voor werk als ik vragen mag? Of in welke sector? Antworden hoeft niet natuurlijk..ik respecteer je privacy hoor!

Sterkte en tot gauw!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Lindaatje

Hoi Agnes
Wat een lief bericht meis, ik zie wel dat ik nog even door moet krijgen hoe het hier allemaal werkt, want ik snap deze site nog niet zo goed hihihihihi

Dus als ik iets verkeerd doe sorry alvast hiervoor
En ja hoor ik heb gelukkig ook vrienden en familie die er voor me zijn als ik een dip hebt

Vaak ben ik inderdaad altijd op me hoede om te zien of ik mensen niet vermoei...stom he, dat denk ik altijd. Ik wil niet dat ze denken van pfff heb je haar weer met der MS.

Ik werk op kantoor, telefoon, en dat soort dingen doe ik. Ik zit met een leuke ploeg en die meiden waar ik mee werk snappen het gelukkig wel...dat scheelt wel hoor.

Ik spreek je weer meis
vind het fijn om met je te praten

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Lindaatje!

Ik ben idd ook altijd erg op mijn hoede om mensen niet te 'vermoeien' met mijn ziekte...hihi...raar maar waar...ik wil ook niet dat ze denken..pff,daar heb je haar weer!

Ik ben blij dat je een leuke baan hebt en een leuke,begripvolle 'werkploeg'...dat scheelt idd stukken van mensen...dat ze je begrijpen!!

Ben wel een beetje jaloers op je dat jij kunt werken hoor,maar ben natuurlijk héél erg blij voor je dat je het kunt!!
Ik hoor zo vaak: meid,jij bent gezegend...je krijgt redelijk wat geld en hoeft er helemaal niets voor te doen! GgggggRRrrrrrr,dat kan me zo énorm kwaad maken!!
Ik zou er héél veel voor over hebben om weer te KUNNEN werken!!!
Maar ach..ik heb allang geleerd de 'kwetsende' opmerkingen naast me neer te leggen!
Het zijn ook maar mensen hé..iedereen heeft zijn gebreken!

Krijg jij medicatie of één of andere behandeling ivm je MS???

Tot gauw lieverd!!
Ik vind het ook fijn met je te kunnen praten!!  :Wink:

----------


## Lindaatje

Hoiiii,

Weet je ik kan me best voorstellen dat je jaloers bent, zou ik ook zijn. En ik ben soms op mijn beurt ook weer jaloers op mensen om me heen. Die zorgeloos kunnen doen wat ze willen doen. Dat ze niet moe zijn nah wat inzet of als ze later naar bed gaan. Gezellig een keer uit gaan ...
Maar goed aan de andere kant Agnes, weet ik ook dat wij op een manier van dingen kunnen genieten die de gezonde mensen niet meer zien of merken. Als ik daar wel is over praat met gezonde mensen dan zie je als ik ze daar mee confronteer dat ze dan nadenken. Vaak beseffen ze dan dat niet alles zomaar normaal is....maar dat is maar even hoor..hahahah daarna is dat weer weg.

Ja ik gebruik medicijnen. Elke week spuit ik inteferon. En als het niet goed gaat met mij en dan bedoel ik in een vorm van een shub ( aanval van ms) dan ga ik aan een kuur van 7 dagen van solumedrol. En dat is een bommetje zeg maar hahaha daar moet je daarna echt van bijkomen. Maar het maak het stabiel voor zover dat kan. 

Heb jij medicijnen? en heb jij ook goede en slechte dagen?
Spreek je snel weer
Linda

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi lieverd!

Inderdaad,je haalt de woorden uit mijn mond...Sinds ik thuiszit met die CVS bekijk ik het leven heel anders; niet meer zo haastig en gejaagd zonder oog voor details...
Ik zie bijv een roodborstje eten van het wintervoer dat ik in de boom naast de vijver heb gehangen,ik zie de mooie luchten,de ontluikende knoppen aan de bomen...
Ik maak me ook veel minder druk om futiliteiten..als iemand eens dom begint te zeveren tegen me over iets onbenulligs en daar een heel spel van maakt moet ik eens rustig glimlachen...en gaat er iets mis of lukt iets vandaag niet;ach,dan is het voor morgen hé..als het dat maar is denk ik dan!

Maar ik zou écht oh zo graag weer gaan werken...ik werd er deze week weer mee geconfronteerd: ik kreeg namelijk de papieren van mijn uitkeringsinstantie ter voorbereinding van een controlebezoek...
Daarin moet je dan de hele uitleg doen over je huidige situatie(beter,gelijk,slechter),
wens je begeleiding bij het zoeken naar werk etc...pfff...ik heb ze duidelijk gemaakt dat mij nu oproepen écht pure tijdverspilling is voor zowel hen en mij!
En wat betreft werk: Als ik zou kunnen ging ik gelijk aan de slag!
Ik kan namelijk zo in een bedrijf terecht dat mij heel graag ziet komen en ikzelf zou dat werk ook heel graag doen,maar ja...

Ik neem nog altijd antidepressiva(sipralexa 10mg),een lichte gelukkig,want ik mag er nog steeds niet mee stoppen!
Verder heb ik medicatie liggen tegen spier- en gewrichtspijnen als die echt te erg worden en om te kalmeren of te kunnen slapen heb ik ook het één en ander liggen(ik heb namelijk enorm last van inslaapproblemen...raar,maar waar...altijd moe en niet in slaap kunnen vallen!!!
Ik heb idd ook goede en slechte dagen,maar de slechte overheersen helaas sinds april 2007...tot die tijd had ik goede en slechte periodes:soms voelde ik me bijna 'normaal' en soms kon ik mezelf amper wassen...dat zijn dan de uiterste pieken naar boven en naar beneden hé!
Maar nu lijkt het wel of ik geen goede eriode meer mag hebben...al ver een jaar dat het enkel maar slecht gaat: slechter als ooit tevoren en dat is niet leuk..ik kan daar niet mee lachen,maar ja,wat doe je eraan hé?
We moeten alles maar nemen zoals het komt en er het beste van maken,meer kunnen we niet doen hé?

Heb jij veel pijn? Voortdurend of regelmatig? Zo ja,wat voor soort pijn?
En ben je niet ziek van die medicijnen/kuur? Lijkt me toch ook geen pretje!

Liefs en dikke XXX

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb trouwens nog wat artikels geplaatst over MS,
heb je ze al gezien? Jij weet dat allemaal al natuurlijk,maar mocht je aanvullingen/opmerkingen hebben...WELKOM!  :Wink: 

Xx

----------


## Lindaatje

Meis,
Pff het valt soms helemaal niet mee he.... en toch vind ik dat je het super doet als ik zo alles van je lees. Ik heb daar gewoon respect voor en nogmaals ik vind je een sterke vrouw. Het niet werken en voor je gevoel niets doen is zwaar, dat lijkt me ook echt niet makkelijk. Ik wou dat ik er iets voor wist maar hetzelfde lot staat mij ook te wachten alleen weet ik nog niet wanneer. 
Ongeveer 10 a 12 jaar weet ik dat ik ms hebt. Ik heb een hele fijne band met mijn neuroloog. Dat is vind ik met een cronische ziekte ook heel erg belangrijk je band met je arts......
Ik kan echt alles tegen hem zeggen en bespreken... Ook de behandeling.
Veel ms patienten die een kuur krijgen, krijgen hem 3 a 5 dagen. Ik heb samen met mijn arts gekozen voor 5 dagen 1.000 ml en dan afbouwen van 2 dagen met 500 ml... Je lichaam reageert heel erg op zo'n kuur. Krijgt gewoon een flinke knal, maar ja ik heb het wel nodig. Je houdt heel veel vocht vast, ik kom soms een kilo per dag ervan aan.. En als je dan klaar bent met die kuur dan werkt het nog een aantal dagen door in je lichaam. En dan gaat het wel zeer doen, ongeveer een dag of 2. Zelfs het aanraken van je huid doet al zeer.
Verder ondervindt ik nog geen pijn, gelukkig!
Zoals je in je artikels alles beschrijft over MS is het helemaal goed meis, echt top. Het proces verloopt over het algemeen zo. Hoewel ik wel van mening bent dat iederen MS patient zijn eigen manier heeft van MS.

En verder spuit ik dan elke week Avonex. 
heb je ook wel een goede band met je arts ? 
Kan je je verhaal kwijt ook bij hem of haar?

Ik spreek je weer meis
Dikke kus :Smile:

----------

